
Venmo and PNC Bank square off with Plaid caught in middle - coachtrotz
https://www.wsj.com/articles/venmo-glitch-opens-window-on-war-between-banks-fintech-firms-11576319402
======
coachtrotz
PNC Bank says that this is the cause of new security procedures which have the
effect of limiting Plaid's ability to verify customer Routing and Account
numbers.

While I'm not a customer of PNC I think this is actually a good position for
PNC to take - there is a ton of ambiguity in the data that Plaid collects on
customers who may only think they're verifying their account for an ACH
transaction.

Plaid's business in not necessarily deceptive but it is far from clear to the
end user about the extent of their data collection.

